# [ODMP] New York City Police Department - Division of School Safety, New York ~ December 17, 2005



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

A School Safety Agent with the New York City Police Department - Division of School Safety was killed in the line of duty on December 17, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18082*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















School Safety Agent Vivian A. Samuels 
*New York City Police Department - Division of School Safety
New York*
End of Watch: Saturday, December 17, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 56
*Tour of Duty:* 24 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, December 17, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Person
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended

Agent Samuels suffered a fatal heart attack after being assaulted by a student at Middle School 390.

Agent Samuels was assigned to a school holiday dance at the school in Crown Heights, Brooklyn. As the students were entering a 14 year old suspect began to cause a disturbance. Agent Samuels approached the suspect to escort her from the building when the suspect struck Agent Samuels twice in the head, knocking her to the ground. Two other School Safety Agents rushed to assist Agent Samuels and were able to take the suspect into custody.

After the incident Agent Samuels got up off the ground, but collapsed just minutes later. She was taken to Kings County Hospital where she died.

Agent Samuels had served with the New York City Police Department - Division of School Safety for 24 years and is survived by two sons.

Agency Contact Information
New York City Police Department - Division of School Safety
1 Police Plaza
Room 1320
New York, NY 10038

Phone: (212) 979-3333

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Girl charged after death of NY agent*
BY LINDSAY FABER. STAFF WRITER 
Newsday (New York)

A girl whose unruly actions at a school dance preceded the death of a veteran school safety agent Friday was charged with harassment and resisting arrest and was sent home to her family, law enforcement officials said yesterday.

The 12-year-old girl, identified by city officials as Stephanie R., is to appear in Brooklyn Family Court tomorrow morning. Lawyers for the city's corporation counsel will decide whether to amplify the charges against her, said Laurence Busching, chief of the Family Court Division of the city Law Department.

The agent, Vivian Samuels, 56, of Downtown Brooklyn, a school security worker since 1981, was working at MS 390 in Crown Heights when she escorted the child away from the school Christmas party about 5:50 p.m. Friday, police said. Stephanie began flailing her arms and hit Samuels at least once in the head, police said.

The agent began to hyperventilate and complained of chest pains, according to police. She died moments later in the ambulance on the way to Kings County Hospital Center, her family said.

Samuels' two sons recalled her yesterday as a "generous" and "wonderful" person whom they looked to for wisdom.

"She could light up your day," said Ronnique Benjamin, 23, in a telephone interview. "She had a wonderful sense of humor and she always looked out for others more than herself."

Benjamin said he and his older brother Irving, 32, were simply trying to come to terms with their mother's death. She had high blood pressure, but no other ailments of which they were aware.

"We're not angry at this girl as much as we're just shocked that our mother passed," said Benjamin. "That we lost our mom is hard enough."

A spokeswoman for the medical examiner's office said autopsy results were inconclusive. Some test results are pending.

The family, with the help of the Police Department, was in the process of arranging Samuels' funeral. Arrangements had not been finalized yesterday afternoon.

Samuels, who had worked in the school at least two years, helped found the School Safety Guardians Association, a fraternal order within the NYPD, and worked as the union shop steward for the past 11 years, said Gregory Floyd, secretary-treasurer of Samuels' union, Teamsters Local 237, and a friend of hers.

"She cared deeply about the children of this city," Floyd said. "She worked so selflessly you would almost think she was a volunteer."

The Park Place school has been beleaguered by problems, according to the Department of Education's Web site. Department statistics show the school, with about 900 students in grades six through eight, had far more crimes last year than others of its size.

"It's hard to believe this happened," Benjamin said. "I still think my mother is going to walk through the door."


----------



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

Very sad story but, school safety officers in NYC are not cops, they are security officers or"agents". Line of Duty means Law Enforcement.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

masstony said:


> Very sad story but, school safety officers in NYC are not cops, they are security officers or"agents". Line of Duty means Law Enforcement.


Your Profile says:
*Location*:
NY *Occupation*:
Police Officer

I would think that you would want to respect a member of the NYPD family.


----------

